# lets hear your appetizers



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

what do you have as a appetizer at home when friends are over for a game or something....something easy but GOOD??

i like the hot wangs and beer myself!!

i also like to take a 1lb block of mexican velveta and 1lb of hamburger meat and cook the hamburger meat and melt cheese in crock pot and add 1 or 2 can of rotel tomatoes (i prefer hot and spicy) and simmer until thick consitancy and serve with the scoop potatoe chips 

i also like this one too

Taco soup,
fry up 1-2 lbs of hamburger with a pack of taco seasoning, 1 large can rotel, 2 can diced tomato, 1 large can of corn ,1 package of ranch dressing.
mix all ingrediants in pot and cover with water, simmer for about 1 hour
put sour cream, tortilla chips and cheese as garnish

very hardy and filling


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

*<P align=center>Wade?s Tuna Dip<P align=center><P align=justify>Ingredients:<P align=justify><P align=justify>About 3 pounds Yellowfin Fillets.<P align=justify>3 Bricks Philadelphia Cream Cheese<P align=justify>2 Bunches Green Onions<P align=justify>1-Cup Hellmans Mayonnaise<P align=justify>2 Large jars of diced Pimentos (6 oz. I think)<P align=justify>½ cup sweet relish<P align=justify>1 cup diced jalapenos<P align=justify>½ cup dill relish<P align=justify>Garlic Salt<P align=justify>Cayenne Pepper<P align=justify>Lemon Pepper<P align=justify>Mesquite Liquid Smoke<P align=justify>Olive Oil<P align=justify><P align=justify><P align=justify>Directions:<P align=justify><P align=justify>You want to start with a non-stick skillet. Using a small plate, roll the fillets in olive oil coating both sides good. Pre-heat the skillet. You want it almost hot enough to start smoking. Throw in the tuna. Season it pretty heavy with garlic salt and lemon pepper at this time. Cook it all the way through. (Medium well??) Take the tuna up and put it in a big mixing bowl. While you waiting for it to cool, in a separate bowl, pour the relishes and pimentos together. I usually season this with all the seasoning and mix it. Don?t drain anything, just pour it in. Season this mixture to taste with the garlic salt, a little regular salt, cayenne pepper, and a little regular lemon pepper. Dice the green part of the onions up and add them to this. Mix it together and let stand. Add a few drops of the liquid smoke to the mixture if you want to give it a little smokey flavor. Go back to the tuna. I always just tear it up as fine as I can with my hands. Seems to take out any lumps. Do this as soon as it cools enough to handle. In the same bowl, add the cream cheese to it. Use a big spoon and mix it till the cheese is blended evenly. Now, pour in all the other stuff and mix well. Add the mayonnaise at this time. I usually use about a cup. Mix it all together. Put it in a serving bowl, cover and refrigerate. You may have to add a little more mayonnaise if it?s feels kinda dry. That will be the cheese firming up again. <P align=justify><P align=justify>That?s it. Hope ya?ll enjoy it.<P align=justify><P align=justify>Wade Hatten *


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Hot wangs? Ain't goin' there!

Old easy standby: scollops wrapped in bacon,,,,YUM!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Flounderpounder (8/1/2008)*Hot wangs? Ain't goin' there!


??????????


----------



## JohniusMaximus (Apr 30, 2008)

Take a bunch of salmonella free jalapeno peppers and cut off the stems. Then cut them lengthwise and scoop out the seeds and white membrane. In a bowl mix together some softened cream cheese and some shredded cheddar cheese. Fill half of the jalapeno sides with this cheese mixture. Stuff the other half of the jalapeno sides with some kind of meat. Crawfish tails, pulled pork, sausage, shrimp...whatever you like. Put the two sides together and wrap a slice of bacon around the pepper and secure it with a toothpick.

Fire up your smoker and smoke the stuffed peppers until the bacon is done. In my Bradley it usually takes about 2 hours. This also works as a fried recipe but I like the smoked version better.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang Wade... that sounds good.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Corpsman (8/1/2008)*Dang Wade... that sounds good.


had the pleasure of some at an outcast sale a few years back and it was "rightious!"...hush yo mouth, slap yo grandma...best tuna dip around...

we do all kinds of things and hot wings are always a good standby...the mexican and cheese dips are good too...less than a month and FOOTBALL is back! lets have a party:letsparty


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Bluffman:

Try substitutingmild or med. pork sausage for the ground beef. yum, yum!:bowdown


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Funny you mentioned Taco Soup. I made a batch today before going to work. 

I use this though, Burger meat, 3 cans of beans (various type for fiber), corn, 2 packs of taco seasoning, 2 cans of tomatoes with seasoning, onions and 3 big spoons of Uncle Norms Rectum Sauce. 

My favorite is Poor Man Lobster though. 

I love to have wings and Poor Man Lobster for the ball games.

Wades dip is the bomb though. :bowdown


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Corpsman (8/1/2008)*Dang Wade... that sounds good.




It is.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Recently did a seared scallop wrapped in prosciutto and topped with crispy andouille crumbles and a drizzle of mango burre blanc.



Lately, its been assorted cheeses - especially aged gouda - and french bread.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Parmesan Garlic chicken wings..

Melt enough REAL butter to coat wings in ziplock bag.

Combine 1 cup grated parmesan (kraft) and 1/2 TBL garlic powder. Make enough of this mixture to coat the number f wings you have.

Add Salt to the coating mix to taste..

Rhoroughly coat wings in mixture and place on lightly greased cookie sheet

Bake at 400 until the wings are brown and crispy.. AWESOME!


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Pecan Crusted Oysters with Melting cheese and Apple wood smoked bacon BBQ Sauce


----------



## TkTom (Oct 18, 2007)

Well I am patiently waiting for Grouper 22's post. He has a recipe for a poor man's tuna dip, aka smoked kingfish dip that is off the chain. Don't let Mike fool you, he is a hell of a cook.

Oh ya and Wade's Tuna Dip is almost as good as a McDonalds Fish Fillet Sandwich. Just Kidding Wade, It is out of this world. 

70miles off shore, sun setting, oil rigs in the distance, and wade busts out the ol' tuperware and we all know what that means. Tuna Dip Time.... Drag a Club cracker through it, kick back watching the spread for that evening strike, tuna busting all around. It's Nirvana!!! 

I know I will take some crap for that description, but hell, thats what friends are for.


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Here are several.........Enjoy!!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"></U>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Sausage-n-Apples</U>**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">

Ingredients:

Olive Oil
6 to 8 Golden Delicious Apples
1-Package of your favorite smoked sausage links sliced to 1/4 inch pieces (like coins)
1-Large onion coarsley chopped
1/2 cup-Sugar
1 tsp- Soy Sauce

In a large frying pan, pour about 1/4" of olive oil and bring to medium heat. Slice and core apples and add to oil. Pour sugar over apples and stir until blended. After about 5 minutes of cooking, add the onions, sausage, and soy sauce. Reduce heat and stew until apples are cooked to your preferred firmness.

Serve as a main dish with Garlic Bread and steamed veggies of your choice.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o><SPAN style="TEXT-DECORATION: none"></o></U>*<DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 1.0pt 0in">*<U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">STUFFED MUSHROOMS BY FULLDRAW74</U>**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">

24 Medium Mushrooms
2 Tablespoons Butter
1 Tablespoon Minced Onion
1/2 Cup Herb-Seasoned Stuffing Mix
1/4 Cup Chopped Almonds
4 Strips Fried Bacon, Drained and Crumbled
1/4 Teaspoon Salt
Chicken Broth (enough to moisten)


Wash and dry mushrooms. Remove and chop stems.Heat butter and add mushroom stems and onion to butter, saute until tender. Combine stuffing mix, almonds, bacon and salt. Stir in enough chicken broth to moisten. Fill mushroom caps. Place in shallow baking dish. Bake in pre-heated 350 degree oven for 8-10 minutes or until heated through.<o></o>*</DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Lee's Deer Rollups</U>**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">

1 pack deer cube steak
1 onion (any kind) cut into slivers about 1.5" long and .25-.5"wide
1 bellpepper (any kind) cut into slivers about 1.5" long and .25-.5"wide
1 box of cream cheese
1 pack of bacon 
Toothpicks
Jack Daniels mesquite or other favorite marinade

Night or morning before 
Marinate the deer cube steak in your favorite marinade. 

Heat up your grill to medium high. Lay out 2 cutting boards or 1 big one. This will be your assembly line. Cut the strips of bacon in half and put at one end of the board. Take 1 strip of bacon and lay 1 strip of cube steak lengthwise on the bacon. Stack a piece of cream cheese about the size of half your thumb on top of the cube steak. Press one sliver of onion on top of the cream cheese and one sliver of bellpepper on top of the onion. Roll this up in the cube steak then roll the strip of bacon around that and secure it with a toothpick (trying to get the toothpick through the onion and bellpepper also). Grill for 15-20 minutes, or until the meat is cooked through, turning often to try and keep the bacon from burning too much.<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Suicide Potatoes<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>*<DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 1.0pt 0in">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">This recipe is adapted from an original that appeared in John Madden's Tailgating Cookbook.

5 lbs baking potatoes, skins on, scrubbed clean and baked
1 to 1-1/2 lbs Velveeta Cheese
1/2 jar Bacos bacon bits
2-2-1/2 cups Blue Plate Mayonaise

Slice the baked potatoes about 1/2 inch thick and place in your greased baking dish (dutch oven). Cut Velveeta Cheese into 1/2 inch cubes and place over potatoes. Sprinkle Bacos over the cheese and potato mixture. Top it off with a layer of the mayonaise and bake in a 350 degree oven or with about 8 coals on bottom and 12 on top if using a dutch oven. Bake for an hour or until mayo is browned and the cheese is melted and bubbly.<o></o>*</DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Stuffed Peppers<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>*<DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 1.0pt 0in">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Large Fresh Jalapenos
Cream Cheese
Hot Pork Sausage
Shake and Bake for Pork

Take fresh large jalapenos and split down one side, remove seeds, fill with cream cheese, roll in sausage and coat with shake and bake; grill until the sausage is done.

These are great for appetizers, but I always seem to make a meal out of them.<o></o>*</DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Creek bank taters<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>*<DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 1.0pt 0in">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">some folks call these home fries, but they have a twist. my dad calls them creek bank taters because he cooked them on the creekbank when he was a kid so that is what i call em'
you will need

cajun shake
lemon pepper or mccormick lemon herb seasoning
taters
oil for frying
sour cream

chunk up your favorite tater, mine is a yukon gold. i like to slice them in quarters then chunk up the pieces. you can slice them like fries if you want. before you fry them put a healthy dose of cajun shake on them. most will cook off but to me they taste better if the seasoning is fried on.

as soon as they are golden ( i like mine dark)and floating in the oil, remove them and place on paper towel to drain.

spread them out and sprinkle the lemon seasoning on them. 

serve with a little sour cream for dippin'

for another variation, cover them with chili and cheese!!!<o></o>*</DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>*<?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace><st1laceType>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Camp*</st1laceType>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> *<st1laceName>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Dogs*</st1laceName></st1lace>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><o></o>*<DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 1.0pt 0in">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">you will need

bacon (thin sliced works best)
dogs
buns
chili
block cheese of your preference
tooth picks

cut dog from end to end but not all the way through, you just want to make a pocket. 

slice cheese in small strips and stuff into pocket. ( i know you can buy them already with cheese in them but sometimes you have to prove to the kids that wal mart doesnt control your life!!!) 

wrap bacon full length of dog and secure with toothpicks at both ends 

grill till bacon is done turning frequently

put on bun and smother with chili (be sure to sleep alone that night !!!)<o></o>*</DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Tasty Chicken Fingers<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>*<DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 1.0pt 0in">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">4 or 5 boneless skinless breasts (works equally well with wild turkey breast meat)

franks red hot 
flour 
cajun shake
oil for frying

cut breasts into strips and sprinkle with cajun shake
put into hot sauce and make sure it is coated well

here is the trick, take from hot sauce straight to the flour, don't let too much drip off, this will make the flour end up looking like a buttermilk crust.

fry till done. they will have a beautiful orangy color to them and taste great !!!<o></o>*</DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>**<U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Rotel-Cheese Dip</U>**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">

1 lb. hot sausage
1lb. lean ground beef
1 lb velveeta cheese block
2 cans of Campbell's fiesta nacho cheese soup.
2 can of rotel
In a large saucepan cook sausage and ground beef until brown; drain fat. stir in cheese, soup, and rotel. Cook and stir over low heat until cheese melts. put in a crock pot cover and keep warm on low-heat setting for up to 3 hours. serve with tortilla chips.<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------</o>*<DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 1.0pt 0in">*<U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o><SPAN style="TEXT-DECORATION: none"></o></U>**<U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Smoky Bacon Wraps</U>**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">

1 lb. sliced bacon
1 package (16oz.) cocktail smokies (little smoked sausages)
1 cup packed brown sugar

Cut each strip of bacon strip in half widthwise. Wrap one piece of bacon around each smokie. Place in foil-lined 15 x 10 baking pan. Sprinkle with brown sugar. Bake, uncovered, at 400 for 30-40 minutes or until bacon is crisp and sausage is heated through.
Makes about 3 dozen<o></o>*</DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>*<DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 1.0pt 0in">*<U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o><SPAN style="TEXT-DECORATION: none"></o></U>**<U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Glazed chicken wings</U>**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> 

12 whole chicken wings (about 2 1/2lb)
1/2 cup BBQ sauce
1/2 cup honey
1/2 cup soy sauce

Cut chicken wing into three sections; discard wing tip section. Place in a greased 13x9x2 baking dish. Combine BBQ sauce, honey, and soy sauce; pour over wings. Bake, uncovered, at 350 for 50-60 minutes or until chicken juices run clear.<o></o>*</DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 22pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Sausage Balls**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">

2 cups Bisquick Baking Mix
1 pound of your favorite breakfast sausage (venison works fine)
8 oz. Grated Sharp Cheddar Cheese


Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
Combine all ingredients in a fair sized bowl. You may need to add about 3 tablespoons of water to help the mixture bind properly.
Roll mixture into bite sized balls and place on ungreased caking sheet.
Place in oven and cook for about 18 minutes or until brown.*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 22pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>**<U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Touchdown Taco Dip</U>**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">

1 can (16 ounces) refried beans <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">8 ounces cream cheese, softened, <o></o>*<DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 1.0pt 0in">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">1 cup sour cream
2 tablespoons taco seasoning mix
2 garlic cloves, pressed
2 cups shredded cheddar cheese
1 medium tomato, seeded and diced
4 green onions with tops, thinly sliced
1/2 cup pitted ripe olives, sliced
2 tablespoons finely chopped fresh cilantro
Additional sour cream (optional)
Tortilla chips (optional)
1. Preheat oven to 350°F. , spread refried
beans over bottom of Deep Dish Baker. combine
cream cheese, sour cream, taco seasoning mix and pressed garlic mix well.

2. Spread cream cheese mixture evenly over refried beans. Grate cheddar cheese over top. Bake 15-20 minutes or until cheese is melted.

3. Dice tomato and thinly slice green onions. Slice olives. Finely mince cilantro. Sprinkle tomato, onions, olives and cilantro over dip. Garnish with additional sour cream, if desired. Serve with tortilla chips.<o></o>*</DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Larry's Cocktail Weiners**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">

3 onions chopped
1 cup margarine
1 medium bottle ketchup (hunt's)
1 small bottle worstershire sauce
1/2 cup vinegar
3 tablespoons hot sauce
1 tablespoon sugar
2 packs weiners cut in half or thirds<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o>--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------</o>*<DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 1.0pt 0in">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Venison Sausage Balls**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">

3.5 cups Bisquick
1 pkg. (8-10 oz.) extra sharp cheddar cheese Shredded
1 pound deer sausage

Using your hands, mix together & roll into 1 inch balls
Lay out on a sheet and bake at 325 until turning a little brown<o></o>*</DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 22pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>*<DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 1.0pt 0in">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">PARTY CHEESE BALL**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> 

2 8-ounch package cream cheese
2 8- ounce cup shredded cheese
1 Tbs chopped pimiento
1 Tbs chopped green pepper
1 Tbs finley chopped onion 
2 tsp worestshire sauce
1 tsp lemon juic
dash of cayenne
dash of salt
Finely chopped pecans

Combine cream cheese amd sheddar cheese,mixing until well blended,add pimineto,green pepper,onion worcesrteshire sauce, lemon juice and seasonings mix well . Chill shape into ball; roll in nuts. Serve with cracker<o></o>*</DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">PEPPY BEAN DIP**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">

1 (16oz) refired bean
1 cup sour cream
4-5 jalapeno peppers seeded and rinsed
shredded cheddar
sliced green onion
tostada shells broken 

Blend refried besn and sour cream,jalapeno mix well in a serving bowl.Garnish with cheddar cheese and green onion. serve with broken tostada shells for dippers*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">MINI*</st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> MEAT BALLS**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">

Combine 1/12 Tbs bacardi light rum, 2 Tbs soy sauce, 1 pressed garlic clove and 1 tsp ground ginger,add 1 lbs ground beef chuck blend welll. Shape into balls about 1 inch inch diameter. Bake at 300F 12-15 minutws, turning once. Serve with wooden picks

*<st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">HOT*</st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> CRABMEAT APPETIZER

1 8-OUNCH CREAM CHEESE 
1 1/2 FLAKED DRAINED CRABMEAT
2 TBS FINLEY CHOPPED ONION
2 TBS MILK
1/2 *<st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">TSP*</st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> CREAM-STYLE HORSERADISH
1/4 *<st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">TSP*</st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> SALT 
1/3 CUP SLICED ALMONDS,TOASTED*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">HOT*</st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> CRABMEAT APPETIZER**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">
1 8-OUNCH CREAM CHEESE 
1 1/2 FLAKED DRAINED CRABMEAT
2 TBS FINLEY CHOPPED ONION
2 TBS MILK
1/2 *<st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">TSP*</st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> CREAM-STYLE HORSERADISH
1/4 *<st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">TSP*</st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> SALT 
1/3 CUP SLICED ALMONDS,TOASTED
COMBINE SOFTENED CREAM CHEESE,CRABMEAT,ONION,MILK,HORSERADISH *<st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">AND*</st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> SEASONINGS ,MIX WELL UNTILL BLENDED, SPOON INTO 9 INCH OVEN PROOF *<st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">DISH*</st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">, SPRINLE WITH NUTS. BAKE AT 375F FOR 15 MINUTES . SERVE AS DIP OR SPREAD ON CRACKER,CHIP,OR RAW VEGETABLES*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">PEPPY PARTY NEATBALLS**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">

2lb. ground beef
2eggs
1/4cup water
1 gup bread crumbs
1 small onion,grated about 1/4 cup
1tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper 

Combine all ingredients and from into 1-inch balls

1(14 *<st1:date Day="2" Month="1" Year="16" ls="trans">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">1/2-16*</st1:date>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">oz) can jellied cranberry sauce
1 12oz bottle chili sauceor bbq sauce
2Tsbp brown sugar
1Tbsp lemon juice
Combine and cook in skillet untill snooth. Add meatballs and sinner for 1 hour*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">MUSHROOM CAPS**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">
8 oz mushroom
4 oz cream cheese
1/4 parmesan chees
das of worcesterhire sauce
pinch of dill
pinch of black pepper

de-stem mushrooms and soak in warm salty water for 10-15 minutes. Wash and dry. Mix cream cheese parmesan cheese,dash worcerteshire,pinch dill 

and pinch of pepper Stuff mixture into mushrooms 
.Cookin oven for 15 to 20 minutes. Serve hot or cold*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">SAUSAGE CREAM CHEESE**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">
2 8OZ CREAM CHEESE 
1 LB SAUSAGE COOKED CRUMBLED *<st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">AND*</st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> DRAINED
1 CAN DICED RO-TEL TONATOES WITH CHILIES
DASH OF TABASCO ONION POWDER *<st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">AND*</st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> GARLIC POWDER

COOK SAUSAGE DRAIN, ADD CREAN CHEESE RO-TEL *<st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">AND*</st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> RESTOF INGREDIENTS *<st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">AND*</st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> HEAT. SERVE WITH CHIPS*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>**<U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Deer Dip -- Slipper</U>**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">

Deer Dip
1 lb. ground venison
1/2 cup diced onion
8 oz tomato sauce
1 10 oz can Rotel
1 tbsp. worcestershire sauce
1 ib Velveeta
1 tsp. ground red pepper
1 tsp. paprika
-Brown meat and onions, add tomato sauce. Melt velveeta(I use a fondu pot, heat slow so it doesnt burn). Add meat, onions and tomato sauce. Add drained Rotel(drain good so dip doesnt turn out runny), worcestershire, red pepper and paprika. Heat thoroughly and enjoy!*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">HAM *<st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">AND*</st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> CHEESE QUICHE
**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">9-inch pie shell, unbaked
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1 tablespoon cornstarch
1 1/2 cups grated cheese
1/4 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup chopped green peppers
1/2 cup milk
2 eggs
1 1/2 cups ground cooked ham

Mix all ingredients and pour into pie shell. Bake at
350 degrees for about 40 minutes or until set.*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">NACHOS**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">
1 CAN (10-1/2)OUNCE CONDENSED CHEESE SOUP
1/2 CUP SALSA
1 BAG(10-1/2) OUNCE TORTILA CHIP FOR DIPPING
1 CHOPPED TONATO,2SLICED GREEN ONION,SLICED PITTED RIPE OLIVES *<st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">AND*</st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> CHOOPED GREEN PEPPER<BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><o></o>*<DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 1.0pt 0in">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">IN 11/2 QUART SAUCSPAN,COMBINE SOUP ANSD SALASA.*<st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">OVER*</st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> MEDIUM HEAT, HEAT UNTIL *<st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">HOT*</st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> *<st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">AND*</st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> BUBBING,STIRRING OCCASIONALY.ARRANGE TORTILLA CHIPS EVENLY ON SERVING PLATER. SPOON *<st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">OVER*</st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> CHIPS.TOP WITH TOMATOE,ONION,OLIVES *<st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">AND*</st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> CHOPPED PEPPER<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 1.0pt 0in">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>*</DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 22pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">ONION FRITTER RINGS**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">

1 egg
2/3 cup water
2 tsp. lemon juice
1 Tbsp. liquid shorting
1 cup self-rising flour
1/2 tsp. salt
large yellow onions (sliced into 4 - inch slices )

Beat together the egg, water, lemon juice and
shortening until frothy. Sift dry ingredients together
and stir into liquid. Dip onion slices into batter and fry
in 1 inch of hot fat 3 or 4 minutes, until puffed and golden.*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">BACON *<st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">ROLL*</st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> *<st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">UPS*</st1:stockticker>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">

1 cup butter
1/2 cup water
11/2 cup herb-seasoned bread stuffing crumbs
1 egg slightly beaten
1/4 lb buik mildor hot pork sausages
1/3 lb bacon
In 2quart saucepan melt butter in water,remove from heat and stir stuffing into butter mixture ,add egg and sausage and blend throughly.Chili for one hour and remove from refrigeration and shape into balls,Cut bacon into thirds and wrap the balls with bacon and secure with a toothpick.Bake at 375*Ffor 35-40 minutes in shallow baking pan turning once.Drain on paper towels.Serve hot*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Shrimp and cheese appetizers**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>*<DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 1.0pt 0in">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">We use 60 -80 count shrimp but bigger ones are okay. Just don?t get too big!!!
Melt a stick of butter and a cup of lemon juice in the microwave

Put a teaspoon of the mixture in each hole of a mini muffin tin
Put 2 of the shrimp in the tin (1 if you have bigger ones)
Sprinkle with California style garlic ( a granulated seasoned garlic)
Sprinkle with Cajun shake or lemon pepper old bay seasoning
Put a cube of Monterey jack cheese on top of the shrimp 
Put a pinch of shredded parmesan cheese on top if it all
Bake at 350 for 7 minutes
Spoon the shrimp and cheese over your favorite cracker

Sprinkle with hot sauce and enjoy

This recipe originally was used with oysters but I like it better with shrimp.<o></o>*</DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Cheese sticks<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>*<DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 1.0pt 0in">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">cut your mozzarella (sp) cheese into sticks.

dip in an egg and buttermilk

roll in italian seasoned bread crumbs

dip and roll again!!!

place on a baking sheet and put in freezer for a couple of hours

take out and deep fry till brown. 

cheese will leak out if you fry them too long!!!

these things are fiiiiiine!!!!<o></o>*</DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 22pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 22pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Hush Puppies<o></o>*<DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 1.0pt 0in">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">2 cups of corn SR cornmeal
1 egg
1 8 oz can cream corn
1/2 cup finely chopped onion
1 tsp. salt
whole milk

Mix every thing together except milk
After thoroughly mixed add milk until you get 
a consistency that will just stay on a teaspoon 
inverted.

Heat oil to 350* dip batter with teaspoon and drop into 
hot oil dipping the spoon in cool water between 
each drop. 

I like the size to be about two thirds of a teaspoon going into oil. 

flip over as soon as they have floated and keep flipping until they are golden brown.

You can add peppers or picante sauce for a different
taste. The consistency of the batter has to be controlled by the amount of liquid added.<o></o>*</DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt">Taco Bites</U>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt"> <o></o>

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">8 oz sour cream, 8 oz cream cheese, 16 oz can refried beans, 2 cups shredded cheese, 1 lb hamburger<o></o>

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">1 pkg taco seasoning<o></o>

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">60 count Won Tons<o></o><DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt"><P style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 1.0pt 0in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Brown burger w/ taco seasoning, drain, let cool. Then mix all ingredients cept Won Tons. Dip no more than 1 Tbsp of mixed ingredients into won ton wrapper, then pinch won ton corners together (helps if your fingers are wet). Spray minin muffin pan with Pam. Place each <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">taco bite in mini muffin pan and bake at 350 for 10 min. </DIV>

<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt">Catfish Rollups<o></o>[/B]

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Here's an easy recipe that brought rave reviews atGus ShuckShack back when it was open. This was originally a Justin Wilson recipe and we kicked it up a bit. You can also sub freshmullet filets for the catfish. <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Mix 1 lg. egg with 1/2lb of lump crab meat, 1 cup finely diced onion,1/2 tsp of peanut oil & 1/2 cup of seasoned bread crumbs. <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><o></o>[/B]

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Spread about 2 tbsp. of this mixture on fish filet, roll up wrap with bacon & secure with a toothpick.<o></o>

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Dredge thiswrap in your favorite seafoodbreader seasoned with cayenne and salt to taste.<o></o>

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Deep fry the roll-ups in 350F oil for about 4-6 minutes. <o></o><DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt"><P style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 1.0pt 0in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">"Dis is what imma tellin yall is mightysome fine eatin." ENJOY!<o></o></DIV>

<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt">Cheese/ Sausage dip<o></o>[/B]<DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1pt solid; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext .75pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 1.0pt 0in">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">This recipe is the best- no question, no arguing best dip there is - 


1 Lb block of Velveeta
1 can Rotel - half drained
3 tbsp chopped fresh Cilantro
1 -2 fresh Jalapenos- minced
1/2 -1 lb ground venison - browned
1/2 lb chorizo sausage - browned (or hot Jimmy Dean sausage) drained
Salt and pepper to taste


Melt velveeta and add Rotel, Add cilantro and jalapeno, add all meat, stir, simmer. 

Serve over your choice of tortilla chips or rice<o></o>*</DIV>


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

Wades Tuna Dip. Good stuff right there.:hungry


----------



## ettaterrell (Jan 8, 2009)

Sausage Dip

1 pack of sausage

1 can rotell

2 pks cream cheese

crumble sausage and cook till done, add in can of rotell and then cream cheese, put in a crockpot and keep warm and serve with tortilla chips.. ummm

Sausage wrapps

pack little smokey's sausage

pack of bacon

brown sugar

cut bacon in 3rds, wrap each little smokey with 1/3rd bacon secure with toothpick and put on cookie sheet,sprinkle lots of brown sugar over wrapped little smokey's cook on375 until bacon is crisp. (you can cook it on a higher setting just watch to make sure they don't burn. Talk about awesome!!


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

easy good and fast.fat free or not!Take a 11 x 9 Fatfree cream cheese spread over bottom of pan, hormel turkey chilli with no beans for the next layer. top it off with 2 % shredded chedder. ( put anything else you want like sliced jalapeno peppers ect...)

oven bake at 350 for about 15-20. dont let it brown too much or its hard to dip.Use tostidos or Fritos to dip

if you have a bunch of people coming you can make 2-3 pans of this and stick back in the fridge untill its time to bake so your not tied up making things while the beer drinking is going on!


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

all of the above sounds great! making me hungry. but to much work for me. i like it simple bag of chips some french oinon dip and a beer. may be a can of peanuts or m&m's. but hey if your cooking i eat it. what time is the game on?


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

> *reelhappy (1/16/2009)*all of the above sounds great! making me hungry. but to much work for me. i like it simple bag of chips some french oinon dip and a beer. may be a can of peanuts or m&m's. but hey if your cooking i eat it. what time is the game on?


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl18_lblFullMessage>easy good and fast.fat free or not!Take a 11 x 9 Fatfree cream cheese spread over bottom of pan, hormel turkey chilli with no beans for the next layer. top it off with 2 % shredded chedder. ( put anything else you want like sliced jalapeno peppers ect...) 

oven bake at 350 for about 15-20. dont let it brown too much or its hard to dip.Use tostidos or Fritos to dip

if you have a bunch of people coming you can make 2-3 pans of this and stick back in the fridge untill its time to bake so your not tied up making things while the beer drinking is going on! </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>reelhappy, this would be in the oven before your half way done with the 1st beer. it's very addicting one you start eating it.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

*Toastado chips or Scoops, place on cookie sheet (can place on aluminum foil for easy clean up, and cooking spray helps), place any type of pepper you care to the chip. The pepper rings (Vlasic makes both mild and hot or use Mt. Olive) are mild for those that don't like hot. Top with shredded cheese (we use cheddar) heat in oven till cheese melts. *


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

not truly a appetizer but..........

*Christmas Whiskey Cake*

*1 cup butter*

*2 cups sugar*

*6 large eggs*

*2 teaspoons baking powder*

*3 cups flour, sifted*

*1/2 t. salt*

*1 cup bourbon*

*1 pound pecans, chopped*

*3 cups white raisins (or use candied fruit)*

*1 t. nutmeg*

*AND*

*~ a** very **large* *bottle of bourbon whiskey ~*



*First, sample the whiskey to check for quality.*

*Assemble all of the ingredients. Check the whiskey again.*

*To be sure it is of the highest quality, pour one level cup and drink.*

*Repeat this step.*

*Turn on the electric mixer and beat one cup of butter in a large*

*fluffy bowl. Add one teaspoon of sugar and cream until beat.*

*Make sure the whiskey is still okay... try another cup.*

*Turn off the mixer. Beat six leggs and add to the bowl,*

*then chunk in the cup of dried flut. Mix on the tuner.*

*Throw in two quarts of flour. Gradually pour in the cow.*

*Add 2 dried anything.*

*If the fried druit gets struck in the beaters, pry it loose with*

*a drewscriver. Sample the whiskey and check it again for tonsistency.*

*Next, sift two cups of salt. Or something. Who cares???
*

*Check the **whiskey again.*

N*ow sift the nutmeg and strain your nuts. Add one table. *

*And the spoon. Of whiskee. Or something. Whatever you find left.*

*Grease the oven.*

*Turn the crake pan to 350 degrees. Don't forget to beat off the turner.*

*Pour the oven into the batter. Throw the bowl out the window.*

*Lick the batter off the floor.*

*Bake 300 minutes at 50 degrees.*

*Finish the blobble of whishy and flow to bed.*

*~*


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

*1 cup ranch dressing, 1 cup hot sauce ( your choice) put in a pan and heat it up then add a package of cream cheese stir until melted. Then add a can of chicken ( large tuna can size) it is best to shred the chicken.

This stuff will knock your socks off it so good. I like to try and keep it warm some how like a small crock pot etc.

Great with chips

*


----------

